# AJ Season???



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

When? Thanks.


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

May. Closes June/July. Opens again August/September/October.

http://gulfcouncil.org/press/2018/m...r-amberjack-fishing-year-fixed-closed-season/


----------

